# My Nefarious Designs Now Realized!



## Darrin Drader (Nov 14, 2003)

My work on these boards has finally bore fruit! Where once this forum was a discussion of the boards themselves, I have managed to use my influence to transform the entire forum into the ultimate meta-thread.

Don't believe me? Check out the Piratecat alt thread. Check out the drunk/sober threads. Check out the Henry's wives threads. Check out the other threads that have been started here and subsequently shut down. I claim victory over the meta forum! No one dares challenge my supremacy!

*Bwuhahahaha! * (in the most Apocalyptic Kitty Voice that I can muster)

Now, with that said, ereh tsop!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 14, 2003)

How does one tsop?

Is it painful?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 14, 2003)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> How does one tsop?
> 
> Is it painful?




he got you with his subliminal backwards suggestion! Ooops!  Me too! esaelp pots!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 14, 2003)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> esaelp pots!




Dionilblognikeerfgib ot netsil ton od.

yawa tsop!


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Yhw?      .....             .....    Pleh!!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 14, 2003)

Baraendur: _"I was once the student, now I am the master."_
Morrus: _"You're only a master of evil, Darrin."_

*SNAP* *HISS*


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 14, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Baraendur: _"I was once the student, now I am the master."_
> Morrus: _"You're only a master of evil, Darrin."_
> 
> *SNAP* *HISS*




Yes, but we all know that evil triumphs over good because good is dumb!

You just need....the SCHWARTZ!  (Or just plain Yogurt.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 14, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> My work on these boards has finally bore fruit! Where once this forum was a discussion of the boards themselves, I have managed to use my influence to transform the entire forum into the ultimate meta-thread.



Very well done, the Hivemind is proud of you. 

Our plans are being advanced very well...


----------



## Demonic Kitty (Nov 14, 2003)

Ah, the Hivemind...yes... 

Fortunately for those who dwell in the Hive, their implant chips make them immune to my soul-corrupting powers...for now...

Barandeur, you have it all wrong.  You have to do it in a Demonic Kitty voice.  I shall give you a sample:

*Muwahahhahahahahaha!*...*hack*...*hack*...*coughs up ball of human hair*.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't know where you get your delusions, Laser Brain.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 15, 2003)

it's just that OT has become too OT in general, of course Meta is the OG-OT, all you've done is pointed out the obvious, long live the revolution


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 18, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> it's just that OT has become too OT in general, of course Meta is the OG-OT, all you've done is pointed out the obvious, long live the revolution




Well, it sure beats Gene Ray and his blathering about timecube and everyone being educated stupid.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 19, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Well, it sure beats Gene Ray and his blathering about timecube and everyone being educated stupid.



 I've known many people who seemed to be educated stupid during college, but I don't think that involved any timecubes


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 19, 2003)

In case anyone's wondering, http://www.timecube.com/

I apologize for the occasional course language. I wouldn't post the link at all except that the link has been posted to these boards before and the profanity isn't anything worse than they'll put on TV these days.


----------

